# Halloween 2018 Garage Ghost by jhwood9



## jhwood9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello everyone, have not posted here in years, but thought I would share this flying ghost that my son and I set up this year.






Can't seem to embed the movie here.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Rad


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love that! We tried years ago to do a ghost on a line that would run down the length of the yard, but apparently he was too heavy an apparition to work properly.


----------



## jhwood9 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Mechanical Stuffage*

More photos of the project:


----------

